# Outpost Firewall: вопросы о работе и настройке



## vavun

Приветствую !

Поставил себе outpost firewall, в целом продукт очень понравился, даже задумался о покупке но осталось два невыясненных момента:

Как заставить его выдавать запрос на разрешение/запрет выхода в сеть любого софта ?
В данный момент стоит режим обучения, но софт из официальных источников (известный аутпосту) запросто выходит в сеть (аутпост лишь уведомляет меня о создании нового правила при первом запуске этого приложения)

Второй вопрос: что он постоянно пишет на диск ?




 

Пробовал отключать ведение журнала - ноль эффекта, включил обратно. Не критично, но у меня SSD, поэтому этот вопрос меня немного беспокоит.

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## vavun

С первым вопросом, кажется, разобрался. Прозевал пункт.





Второй вопрос актуален.


----------



## Theriollaria

Это же файрвол с проактивкой. Он пишет правила и логи. Все антивирусыные продукты это делают в той или иной степени. А если там (в файрволе) все организовано также как в комплексном OSSP, то продукт собирает файл конфигурации (просто у меня полноценный комплексник с антивирусом, сужу по нему).


Спойлер



То, что у Вас SSD отнюдь не является проблемой. Подсчитано, что Вы скорее систему замените чем Ваш SSD выйдет из строя. Как минимум лет 5 у Вас имеется (более новым "светит" и все 10). Если же SSD вышел из строя - это совсем не от того, что Вы много записывали на него инфы. Скорее всего из строя выйдет контроллер а не непосредственно память. Если уж задаваться целью сократить ненужную запись на раздел, то уберите swap на другой раздел (для некоторого софта наличие свопа обязательно, но можете попробовать и вовсе отключить.) Таже нужно перенести директории Temp и TMP. Но повторю, что это глупости и перестраховки.


----------



## vavun

Я пробовал полностью отключать проактивную защиту, ничего не изменилось, еще при включенной проактивной защите подтормаживали некоторые программы при запуске и обращении к файлам. Мне важнее сам фаервол )
Насчет жизни SSD



 

Покупался в 2013 году, так что не все так радужно )
Да и слабо верится, что он с непрекращающимся упорством и энтузиазмом третий день подряд пишет правила и логи ))


----------



## Theriollaria

vavun написал(а):


> Я пробовал полностью отключать проактивную защиту, ничего не изменилось, еще при включенной проактивной защите подтормаживали некоторые программы при запуске и обращении к файлам. Мне важнее сам фаервол )


А это и неотключаемая возможность (создание конфига, логи, правила). На ruboard хорошая ветка по Оутпосту с маньяками, самостоятельно пишушими все правила для файрвола. Думаю, там Вы получите больше рекомендаций при работе файрвола на ручнике.


vavun написал(а):


> Насчет жизни SSD Покупался в 2013 году, так что не все так радужно )


Моему столько же. Как видите ничего страшного. Кстати померяйте тем же что я мерил. Интересно будет сравнить разницу с данными Вашей фирменной утилиты.


----------



## vavun

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А это и неотключаемая возможность (создание конфига, логи, правила). На ruboard хорошая ветка по Оутпосту с маньяками, самостоятельно пишушими все правила для файрвола. Думаю, там Вы получите больше рекомендаций при работе файрвола на ручнике.


Хорошая тема, это дать фаерволу поработать в автоматическом режиме создания правил, а потом перейти на "ручник", как вы говорите.

SSD - здоровье такое же, как и у фирменно утилиты


----------



## Theriollaria

vavun написал(а):


> Хорошая тема, это дать фаерволу поработать в автоматическом режиме создания правил, а потом перейти на "ручник", как вы говорите.


Это единственно возможный вариант работы продукта: сбор данных и выработка правил, затем перевод файрвола в режим блокировки. В Таком режиме он будет реагировать лишь на новый софт или новые запросы уже имеющегося софта. Но олдскульные маньяки сразу все правила прописывают вручную. Потому что первую неделюку будешь исключительно на запросы файрвола отвечать, что раздражает (при наличии совсем не голой системы). 


vavun написал(а):


> SSD - здоровье такое же, как и у фирменно утилиты


Возможно это даже та же самая утилита что и фирменная. Тем не менее 8 лет вполне этот SSD проработает. 
Причем мой включался/выключался в 2р больше Вашего и прочитано/записано моим больше чем Вашим. Хотя ваш немножко старше. Вот если % здоровья и дальше будет резко падать, тогда и начинайте задумываться.


----------



## vavun

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Это единственно возможный вариант работы продукта: сбор данных и выработка правил, затем перевод файрвола в режим блокировки. В Таком режиме он будет реагировать лишь на новый софт или новые запросы уже имеющегося софта.


В общем у меня на то и расчет: пусть познакомится с имеющимся проверенным софтом, а потом ругается только на новый, но я еще не настолько параноик, чтобы прописывать все вручную )



Theriollaria написал(а):


> Причем мой включался/выключался в 2р больше Вашего и прочитано/записано моим больше чем Вашим. Хотя ваш немножко старше. Вот если % здоровья и дальше будет резко падать, тогда и начинайте задумываться.


"записано" у нас почти совпадает, кстати. Выходит мой быстро изнашивается, жаль. У вас прочитано больше почти в два раза.
Износ равномерно увеличивается с течением времени, думаю у меня пока все в порядке
Я немного ошибся. Происходит не столько запись, сколько чтение с диска.
Включил раздельный просмотр для записи и чтения на диск, оказывается он что то очень интенсивно "читает". Надо будет натравить на него Process Monitor.




Посмотрел Process Monitor-ом, оказывается аутпост постоянно мониторит ветки реестра относящиеся различным параметрам настройки сети, проксей, удаленных рабочих столов и тд.


----------



## Theriollaria

vavun написал(а):


> В общем у меня на то и расчет: пусть познакомится с имеющимся проверенным софтом, а потом ругается только на новый, но я еще не настолько параноик, чтобы прописывать все вручную )
> "записано" у нас почти совпадает, кстати. Выходит мой быстро изнашивается, жаль. У вас прочитано больше почти в два раза.
> Износ равномерно увеличивается с течением времени, думаю у меня пока все в порядке


Возможно от конструкции самих SSD зависит. У моего SandForce2 контроллер, возможно используется память разная. У меня в последнее время тоже раза 3 отрубался комп (просто зависала картинка). Но, при ребуте остальные 2 HDD (обычные, старые) определялись с трудом. Учитывая, что своп перенесен на один из ник, думаю уже помирают именно они а не SSD. 



vavun написал(а):


> Я немного ошибся. Происходит не столько запись, сколько чтение с диска.
> Включил раздельный просмотр для записи и чтения на диск, оказывается он что то очень интенсивно "читает". Надо будет натравить на него Process Monitor.


Я не отслеживал обращения Оутпоста к диску. Мне не очень интересно что он там пишет-читает. Перенос свопа и темпов даст более эффективный результат чем запрет антивирусу каких-либо действий. Ради экономии операций чтения/записи не вижу смысла (много какой софт и поболе обращается). А если нет доверия к тому, что там программа безопасности делает -тогда надо менять продукт. Хотя на что менять то? Иль альтернатив Tiny wall, Windows Firewall Control либо Zonealarm и Comodo. Мне все это неудобно


----------



## vavun

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Возможно от конструкции самих SSD зависит. У моего SandForce2 контроллер, возможно используется память разная. У меня в последнее время тоже раза 3 отрубался комп (просто зависала картинка). Но, при ребуте остальные 2 HDD (обычные, старые) определялись с трудом. Учитывая, что своп перенесен на один из ник, думаю уже помирают именно они а не SSD.


Не вижу смысла переносить своп и темпы на более медленные HDD 




Theriollaria написал(а):


> Я не отслеживал обращения Оутпоста к диску. Мне не очень интересно что он там пишет-читает. Перенос свопа и темпов даст более эффективный результат чем запрет антивирусу каких-либо действий. Ради экономии операций чтения/записи не вижу смысла (много какой софт и поболе обращается). А если нет доверия к тому, что там программа безопасности делает -тогда надо менять продукт. Хотя на что менять то? Иль альтернатив Tiny wall, Windows Firewall Control либо Zonealarm и Comodo. Мне все это неудобно


Мне то продукт понравился, минималистичный, не требовательный к ресурсам, удобные настройки, даже окошки с "закосом" под общий стиль оформления windows и нет безобразия аля три кнопки на весь экран в стиле некоторых антивирусов. Ну а знать, что он там делает вполне логичное желание ) Не важно что это, антивирус или нет. Мало ли он мои интимные фотографии смотрит 
Ну раз уж оказалось, что я изначально не верно задал вопрос, и что он постоянно мониторит настройки сети и тд, то пусть себе мониторит, я даже за.


----------



## Theriollaria

vavun написал(а):


> Не вижу смысла переносить своп и темпы на более медленные HDD


Смысл в том, что при таком SSD почти нет необходимости обращаться к свопу. У меня обычные HDD бОльшую часть времени просто спят.


vavun написал(а):


> Мне то продукт понравился, минималистичный, не требовательный к ресурсам, удобные настройки, даже окошки с "закосом" под общий стиль оформления windows и нет безобразия аля три кнопки на весь экран в стиле некоторых антивирусов. Ну а знать, что он там делает вполне логичное желание ) Не важно что это, антивирус или нет. Мало ли он мои интимные фотографии смотрит
> Ну раз уж оказалось, что я изначально не верно задал вопрос, и что он постоянно мониторит настройки сети и тд, то пусть себе мониторит, я даже за.


Скорее всего это таки сетевой драйвер - основная причина BSOD продукта.


----------



## vavun

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Скорее всего это таки сетевой драйвер - основная причина BSOD продукта.


Не очень понял про BSoD


----------



## Theriollaria

vavun написал(а):


> Не очень понял про BSoD


Ну основная причина BSOD - это сетевой драйвер антивируса OSSP. Возможно и у Файрвола часть функций имеется. Как-то так.


----------



## vavun

> В декабре 2015 года Яндекс приобрёл технологии компании Agnitum. Эти технологии будут использоваться для защиты пользователей Яндекс.Браузера. В результате достигнутых договоренностей Agnitum прекращает прямые и партнерские продажи продуктовой линейки Outpost. Обновление антивирусных баз, исправление ошибок и техническая поддержка будут осуществляться до 31 декабря 2016 года.



Канул в небытие последний адекватный фаерволл Техническая поддержка


----------



## regist

vavun, http://safezone.cc/threads/10591/page-3


----------



## vavun

regist, я за такими вещами специально не слежу )
Обновляется, работает и ладно

Если б не зашел на сайт, так и не узнал бы


----------



## vavun

Приветствую !

Так как яндекс прибрал к рукам outpost firewall хотелось бы подыскать ему замену.

Суть - нужен просто фаервол.
Без эвристических понтов и тд., то есть фаервол, который не пытается стать антивирусом.
Просто функциональный фаерволл с большим количеством настроек.
По возможности не напрягающий ресурсы ОС.

Рассмотрю любые варианты, заранее благодарю


----------



## Newbie

А надстройка к брандмауэру Windows Firewall Control (Binisoft), не устроит?
Точно не пытается стать антивирусом. Если есть желание, моно поставить "Строгую фильтрацию" и вошкаться с каждым входящим и исходящим соединением.
Точно не напрягает ресурсы компьютера.
Ну вот как-то так. Прям все что вы просите: не пытается кем-то стать, не требователен, хотите повозиться с настройками соединений - энто тоже, он может устроить.


----------



## vavun

Чего ж не устроит. В идеале это именно то, что надо. 
Сейчас погляжу.
Офигеть, он на .NET ...
В принципе единственное удобство это значок в трее.
Тогда уж проще стандартный брандмауэр настроить

Приступил к ощупыванию COMODO Firewall.


----------



## Theriollaria

Знаменитый российский антивирус обошелся «Яндексу» в 200 миллионов - CNews


----------



## Zalman-51

Интересно как это Outpost может быть трудным для понимания? Я его настраиваю за 2 секунды, это только фаервол, только контроль сетевых сединений


----------



## vavun

Zalman-51 написал(а):


> Интересно как это Outpost может быть трудным для понимания?


Где вы такое прочитали ?


----------



## Zalman-51

vavun написал(а):


> Где вы такое прочитали ?



Извините, просто вы написали, что ищите ЛЕГКИЙ аналог.. ну а outpost ведь не тяжелый, верно? И на заметку, зачем что-то искать, фаервол это не антивирус и ему не критично отсутствие обновлений. 2 года точно еще можно сидеть, да и думаю что 10 версию все же выпустят, последнюю.


----------

